

Open APIs and Open Standards - Twitter like a protocol - whalesalad
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/12/open-apis-and-open-standards.html

======
est
As I was wandering beside the GFW the other day, I was thinking of more or
less the same thing. Why don't we build something like twitter-on-dns. DNS is
the largest distributed key-value open database in the world, we can tweet to
our own domain's TXT records and NOTIFY the followers.

